# Problems with my Bradley



## swoodze (Mar 25, 2015)

I recently had to replace the biscuit burner for my Bradley digital smoker. And now that it has been replaced with a brand new part the burner will only burn about 1/4 of the biscuit before it dumps it in the water. Is there anything I can do to stop this and get it to burn the whole biscuit so I can stop wasting them??

Thanks

Sean.


----------



## bear55 (Mar 25, 2015)

My Bradley never "burned" the entire biscuit.  I asked Bradley about this and they said the system should not burn the biscuit completely as doing so would release a nasty tasting smoke.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 25, 2015)

I have to agree with Bear55.  While I do not own a bradley, I did consider getting one some years back. Actually I considered a wide variety of electrics before I settled on what I won today.  I remember reading or hearing that the pucks are dumped after about 20 minutes or so and I reckon the unit is set up and timed that way.  The video I linked to below is long and on occasion you can see a well charred puck being dumped, and it is still recognizable.  This might be the source of the 20 minute limit, I have not watched it for a long time.  In any event, if you are getting good food, be happy.  There is a company that makes pucks, Peterson Pucks, for the Bradley. Not sure about the cost, and there is or was Bubba Pucks.  You can use the search bar at the top of the page for more information.   By the way, the link below is 20 minutes of sales presentation and cooking.  

http://bradleysmoker.com.au


----------



## swoodze (Mar 26, 2015)

I would be happy if it would even burn half of the biscuit but it doesn't even burn a 1/4. With the old burner it would burn it through.


----------

